# peculiar google ad



## Cow Loon (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it a coincidence that I keep seeing a google ad here for Chinese girls looking for a date... because my user name resembles the name Kowloon? I haven't been searching for Chinese girls on google incidentally...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 8, 2007)

Google adds are odd... they seem to take some keywords from the text and customize the ads for those. Or bind it to the location sometimes...
Why don't I get any Chinese girl ads?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 9, 2007)

Gia, 
You want Chinese girls?


----------

